

Twitter Posts Betray Illness - Dotnaught
http://www.informationweek.com/healthcare/security-and-privacy/twitter-posts-betray-illness/d/d-id/1204453

======
11thEarlOfMar
It would be a lot more interesting if twitter posts could be analyzed to
indicate mental illness, and point to what type.

